# 300 ZX seat



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

Does anyone know if 300 ZX driver and passenger seat will fit in my 1995 200 SX SE

Thanks


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Very doubtful.


----------



## dante81_98 (Jun 14, 2002)

i am 100% positive it will
with lots of modification
i think
maybe
besides can you imagine how much those would cost

laterz
chad


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

You're not going to believe this, but I heard it from a reliable source - a Nissan tech that's a friend of mine. A new 300ZX-TT seat, with the sliders and the seatbelt assembly comes out to a grand total of... $4000. You read that right, $4000! You can get some badass Recaros for _much_ less than that!


----------



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

Well i got a deal for 400$ for the pair


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

AyrtonSennaD said:


> *Well i got a deal for 400$ for the pair *


Are they from the Z31 or Z32?


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

i would never pay 4gs for some seats. i rather get some sparco milanos and get them reupolstered in a tamer pattern. I found out earlier today that even the svt focuses come with recaros and a getrag tranny! why can't we get that shit? well the spec v is still faster so it isn't that bad


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2002)

88ss rearco's from a z31 are the best


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2002)

check out www.leatherseats.com you can get some nice costum covers made that look factory. A buddie of mine has them in his 240sx I'll try to get a picture......... I'm going to get them for my se-l after chrismas...... Only thing about them is they are ment to reapolsture seats and can be tricky to put on...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I like my seats...













very nice for the price


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

well, when you weigh 150 lbs.. thats no problem, but when you are almost 300 the "racing" seats dont become an option.. besides, my fat ass provides plenty of warmth, as well as comfort


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Niss200SXGTR said:


> *well, when you weigh 150 lbs.. thats no problem, but when you are almost 300 the "racing" seats dont become an option.. besides, my fat ass provides plenty of warmth, as well as comfort  *


I'm 250, easy...

I got the extra wide model  

They are snug, but very comfy.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

how much did the seats cost you, 1CLN?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I got a pretty good deal on them.

I paid just over $1000.00 for 2 seats, 2 sliders, and 2 three point harnesses.


----------

